# Refrigerator Smoker ?????



## hotlink (Jul 30, 2014)

I just received a refrigerator that didn't work any longer from a family member, and immediately wanted to make a smoker.  I opened the fridge and noticed that the inside is lined with hard plastic and not metal like the older ones.  If anyone knows how to remove this plastic, do I need to remove it, can I line it with something?  Any advice/input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes you will need to remove the plastic. You will need to remove all the parts and pieces associated with the refrigeration unit. You also need to be careful if the refrigerant hasn't been removed. 

There are quite a few great threads here that can help you out with how to deal with all that.


----------



## hotlink (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks @dirtsailor2003


----------



## gittinit (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't gut my fridge. I did go to Lowes and bought some aluminum flashing and lined it with that. It's easy to work with and if you take your time you can seal up the inside very well.


----------

